# Acer laptop losing date-time



## D0natell0 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got an Acer Aspire 5920 running Vista which keeps forgetting the time and going back to 2007.

After doing some research, I decided to try changing the CMOS battery, which at first seemed successful. After a couple of restarts, the date and time were OK.

However, after starting the machine back up this morning, I'm back to 2007 again! 

Can anyone suggest a way forward?
All help most welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is the date and time also wrong in the bios?


----------



## D0natell0 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, the bios shows the same wrong time. After just re-booting, the time hasn't reset to 00.00 but the date and time is still in 2007.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Set the current date and time in the BIOS and make sure that Windows Time is set to sync with a time server over the Internet.

Run CPU_ID's Hardware Monitor and look at the vbat voltage -- sometimes "new" CMOS batteries are actually dead in the package.

Also, check your motherboard's manual regarding clearing the CMOS. Some motherboards have a jumper that if set wrong or missing results in the CMOS being cleared on every boot, even with a working battery.

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## D0natell0 (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't see the cmos battery in the result from hardware monitor - should I be worried? I'm guessing the battery shown is the main one? see attached.


----------



## D0natell0 (Oct 5, 2011)

Is setting the date and time in the bios more reliable than windows? Seems to be working fine now! doh!


----------



## D0natell0 (Oct 5, 2011)

This windows time problem has become an issue again 

Slightly different this time - the year is correct, but the clock is drifting off, currently about 1 hour slow. Extremely annoying! Vista does sync periodically with an internet time server (once per week). Considering that I've got a 'new' cmos battery, what else could cause this? Thanks.


----------



## D0natell0 (Oct 5, 2011)

bump


----------

